# Tuner use and Back-to-back recordings



## G4DDS (Jul 19, 2012)

One of the real annoyances I have is that when it records back-to-back programs (with padding) on the same channel it needs two tuners. Why cannot one tuner be used to write the same stream twice so that two back-to-back recordings (on the same channel) could be done with one tuner? This would allow it to maintain the end padding on the first recording and the start padding on the second recording (helpful if the two programs are actaully for two different people then one of them doesn't delete the end/start of an overruning program).

BTW - I'm a Virgin Media TiVo user :up:


----------



## rowlind (Dec 2, 2012)

maybe have problem on your device


----------



## G4DDS (Jul 19, 2012)

rowlind said:


> maybe have problem on your device


No. The topic of using two tuners to record back to back programs on the same channel is probably one of the most talked about annoyances on the Virgin Media TiVo forums. I thought I would post on here to see if any TiVo representatives were aware of this.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

G4DDS said:


> No. The topic of using two tuners to record back to back programs on the same channel is probably one of the most talked about annoyances on the Virgin Media TiVo forums. I thought I would post on here to see if any TiVo representatives were aware of this.


I'm sure they are aware of the request; I've seen it suggested a number of times over the years.

And there doesn't seem to be a technical limitation of mpeg preventing it; so either its not very high priority or they're concerned it might confuse customers. (As in why can my [2 tuner] TiVo sometimes record 3 or even 4 things, but now it's refusing to )


----------



## Mstislav3533 (Dec 14, 2012)

Good time Let me describe my situation 
At home I have a column Sven HT-435, but recently they have started fonitusbailbondsdirectory com/] 
If we listen , publishes background only sub woofer , and sometimes so much that it is impossible to sleep with the very same column fine 
Buy a new acoustic system? If so, what to take? Recommend Nakatomi, so they good ?
Thank you


----------

